# "Blind" body mount....



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Someone was asking about the body mount that goes above the chassis between the chassis and the forward part of the trunk floor. It is the one that doesn't bolt in place.......nobody could find new ones....AMES now has them, I ordered 2 today....Eric


----------

